# Acer 5520.. Is it worth owing one?



## alwynrozario (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Friends... 

I'm planning to buy *Acer 5520*. But before I go ahead with it.. I would appreciate your advice. This is going to be my *all-in-one entertainment* gizmo.

I would like to hear about processer performance (heating-up issue, graphics), graphic card performance & Vista. Who knows, any other small info. would be equally important too. So, please contribute every tit-&-bit 

How about high-end games??

*Detailed Specs:
*
Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 mobile TK-53 at 1.7GHz, 2x256kb cache

Chipset: nForce 610M

Graphics: Nvidia GeForce 7000M, 350MHz, up to 896MB shared memory

Memory: 2x512MB DDR2 at 533MHz (plans to upgrade to 2 GB )

Screen: 15.4", 1280x800, 8ms, CrystalBrite

Hard Disk: Hitachi Travelstar SATA 160GB, 8MB cache, 5400RPM

Optical Drive: DVD+/-RW dual layer

*Operating System:

*Linux

*Connectors:
*
4x USB
1x Express Card Slot
1x Infrared
1x VGA
1x S-Video
1x DVI
1x IEEE 1394 (FireWire)
1x RJ-45  LAN
1x RJ-11 Modem
1x SPDIF out, headphones, line out, Stereo 3.5 mm
1x Line-In

* Communication:*

56K V.92 Modem 
10/100/1000 MBit/s Ethernet LAN
54 MBit/s Wireless LAN 802.11a/b/g WiFi
IrDA

* Card Reader:*

5-in-1 (Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Secure Digital, Multimedia Card, xD Card)

* Dimensions:* 426x366x274mm
* Weight:* 2.75kg

* Battery Life:* ca. 2h 10m
________________________________________________________

I'm getting this for *34.5K Net*, with a *Free HP Printer worth 3000*.

Fire in your verdict!!!


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 18, 2007)

Is the price including all tax,vat and carry bag?May i know where you are buying it.........since even iam from b'lore and planning to buy one very soon.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmm...... sounds good..........


----------



## Pathik (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ forget dell/hp lappys in that price...
i wd say go for it..
tho if u can increase ur budget to 49k get a compaq v6608au..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 18, 2007)

you can get even better configuration for little more price of Dell/ Hp..I will recommend you to look at Dell InspironTM  6400 Notebook (price 35K)
Or go for any Dell Inspiron series.
For more:
www.dell.co.in


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 18, 2007)

Seems a very very good config for that price..
I dont think he will get a better config than this for 35k...


----------



## alwynrozario (Oct 18, 2007)

@shashank_re - Inclusive of all, i.e. Tax (VAT) & Carry Bag. I'm getting this from METRO.

Sorry friends, I did not mention about OS - I think its loaded with Linux (Edited original post). So, I guess there should be no problem installing Win XP, am I correct?

So, now if at all I go for this, will it be a good one for High-End Games???


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 19, 2007)

^^Thanks for the reply.But may i know where the METRO is?!
BTW is that Widescreen?


----------



## Akshay (Oct 20, 2007)

@alwyn

Dats a gud config... Nothing bettr den dis.. Acer has also improved their quality.


----------



## alwynrozario (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for all your valuable inputs.. but I hav finally got myself a Dell 1520


----------

